# Transmisor de presion diferencial



## HazaR (Dic 24, 2006)

tengo un transmisor de presion diferencial smar ld301 con un capilar en el lado de baja y una extension a un diafragma en el lado de alta.

Sin aplicarle ninguna presion el lcd me muestra como valor de proceso en % valores que oscilan de 80 a 110 ... cual creen que pueda ser el problema ?? y cuanto me debería marcar normalmente el transmisor en estas condiciones 
gracias


----------



## thors (Dic 26, 2006)

todos los tranductores de presion tienen la obsion de calibracion ...algunos directamente por tornillos en al cuerpo del dispositivo o por software  se llaman SPAN y ZERO

la calibracion se debe realizar como lo recomienda el fabricante del "transmisor" 
deberas LEER el  catalogo ,,,,,si no logras calibrarlo es posible que este dañado   

en cuanto a lo que deberia marcar creo que seria imposible decirte solo debes confiar en tus instrumentos en este caso  deberas intercalar manometros


----------



## HazaR (Dic 28, 2006)

tengo conocimiento de los ajustes de zero y span en lo k  tengo problemas.. me parece...es entre las extensiones de diafragmas hasta el instrumento ... estan llenos con una silicona  ..
bueno pero mi pregunta sobre lo que debia indicar el equipo era predecible cuando en sus tomas no aplico presion....creo que deberia marcar 0 al no recibir presiones entre la toma de alta y baja presion.

graciassss
HaZaR


----------



## thors (Dic 29, 2006)

veo que sabes calibrar el span y zero ,,, sino tienes problema con la calibracion tendras que verificar el ermetismo del sistema y como dije anteriormente tendras que intercalar algun instrumento en las cercania del   transmisor puede ser un simple manometro o tranductor como elemento patron y verificar la curva del transmisor 
o extraer el transmisor y probarlo por fuera 
no hay otra solucion mas que la prueba fisica   y como experiencia si tienes mas tranductores tendras que hacerte de instrumentos como calibradores de proceso 
manometros reguladores de presion etc. para chequear tus equipos en el futuro ........................

los diafracmas que mencionas pueden estar dañados o haber perdido su elasticidad o estar rotos introduciendo liquidos directos al transmisor   y probocar tu problema........

cahuuuu


----------

